# Is there a doctor in?



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

Hi everyone.

Tonight while watching a movie something funny happend to me.

I was busy smoking my pico with the ruthless juice i bought the other day and after taking a few deep puffs my hart started to beat abnormal. As they say in afrikaans... it het gevoel ek kry hartkloppings. 
I stopped smoking immediately and still now my chest feels tight wen i breath.
Is this because of the flavour or should i stop with the vaping all together?
This is the first time this has happend and i have been vaping for a few months now.
If it is the flavour then it sadness me to stop vaping it seeing its still a quarter full bottle.
Its the ruthless zero ez duz it on ice flavour.
Any suggestions?


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Tonight while watching a movie something funny happend to me.
> 
> ...


.
.
Firstly, I am NOT a doctor. Secondly, I am a complete noob but perhaps you can determine the cause of the problem by considering the following. Please note that I have no answers for you.
1. How long have you been vaping the particular e-liquid
2. How much did you use today (ml)
3. Were you chain vaping while watching the movie.
4. Any changes in the nicotine content
5. Have you been drinking water to counteract the "drying of the throat" effect caused by vaping
6. Do you have any existing medical condition that could be affected by the ejuice

What I would suggest is
- Stop vaping IMMEDIATELY.
- Take some deep breaths every couple of minutes but only for about 10 minutes or so.
- Drink water but only take small sips at a time
- Lay down but with your upper body elevated by a large pillow.

If nothing improves after a few hours or you get some other symptom(s), then perhaps you should consider getting medical attention ???

Please keep us informed of your condition.

Best wishes.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (10/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Tonight while watching a movie something funny happend to me.
> 
> ...


Hi @MarcelinoJ ,I don't think it's vapeing so it could be the flavor juice.The only medical knowledge I have is as a victim of a heart attack 3 yrs.ago my Cardiologist and G.P. both endorse my switch to vape over smokes.Neither has told me to stop for health reasons. good luck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

@ddk1978 
like i said i bought the liquid a couple of day's back. 
My hart didn't start doing that wen i started on the flavour, but after smoking it for a while this is the first time it happend. With my previous flavours i didn't experience this. But to answer your questions.
1. For a week now.
2. Not even more then a 2ml
3. No
4. I only smoke 0mg
5. I don't get a drying effect from vaping.
And finally 
6. I don't have or had a medical condition from before starting vaping or while i have been vaping.
Thanks for the advice though.

@kev mac.
My conclusion was aswell it could be the e-liquid.
It will be really sad for my to have to give away a quarter full bottle but what has to be has to be.
Thank you for that and keep on looking after you ticker.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

Sorry should be @ddk1979


----------



## DoubleD (10/7/16)

What strength is the juice?


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

Hi @DoubleD 
Is your question referring to the nicotine content or at what watt am i smoking the flavour at?
Its 0mg and i'm smoking it at 20w because it has mint and menthol flavour aswell.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/7/16)

I don't think it's related to the vaping, especially as the juice is 0mg. There are some articles on here by Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos, that specifically deal with the effects of vaping on you heart.

But I would advise you to go for a checkup at the doctor anyway.

http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/research/2013/127-no-adverse-effects

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

Was the movie x-rated?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

Thanks for the link @Alex looks like some nice reading material. 
@Viper_SA you have a dirty mind.
To answer your thought.
No the movie wasn't x rated so me getting excited while vaping didn't get the blood to my hart going.


----------



## Dubz (10/7/16)

Maybe it's because you were "smoking" the pico .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (10/7/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

@kimbo Yip that was me last night but you forgot the snacks. hehehehh


----------



## kimbo (10/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> @kimbo Yip that was me last night but you forgot the snacks. hehehehh


Sounds like you were lightly @Silver 'ed mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Maybe it's because you were "smoking" the pico .


@Dubz still a newbie. Will later upgrade to a building unite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> @Dubz still a newbie. Will later upgrade to a building unite.


What i meant was - you should be vaping not smoking .

It doesn't matter what gear you have as long as you're vaping and not smoking.


----------



## kimbo (10/7/16)

MarcelinoJ said:


> @kimbo Yip that was me last night but you forgot the snacks. hehehehh


Refer to this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/16)

kimbo said:


> Sounds like you were lightly @Silver 'ed mate


Yeah, does sound like that. Wonder if that bottle was not mislabelled and does in fact contain some nicotine, @MarcelinoJ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

@Alex on the warning label it does say may contain traces of nicotine.

Looks like i should have read the label before a purchased it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

@MarcelinoJ 
If it wasn't for the gutter, my mind would be homeless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (10/7/16)

Moving on, some menthol juices, even peppermint sweets taken in excess gives me palpitations. My mom was warned by her doctor to stay away from Mint Imperials after her stroke. Might just be the menthol that affects some people, and that particular juice is quite heavy on menthol for my taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (10/7/16)

Another possibility, as random as it may sound, is heartburn... Often chest pain and heart palpatations are actually heartburn. Of course please don't take this as medical advice and of course speak to a professional.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## jlw777 (10/7/16)

http://www.learn.eversmoke.com/problems-while-vaping.html

You might have an allergic reaction to PG. My wife gets sinus blockage and throat irritation whenever I vape anything with PG above 70vg/30pg


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

@Viper_SA Have been pondering and looks like im going to switch to a fruity or creamy flavour by looking at the suggestion on the forum sounds like a good idea.
@Duffie12 i will change to a new flavour by tomorrow if i do get time to get to a store and see if the effects are still there after purchasing a different product.
Like i said this only happend after i switch to the ruthless flavour.
But after making the change and the feeling is still there i will make an appointment with my doctor.


----------



## MarcelinoJ (10/7/16)

@jlw777 thank you for the link. After reading through the article i do not have or experienced any of the symptoms mentioned. But thank you again. 
Well i guess that's what vaping is all about finding the one flavour that works for you without the side effects. Lol.


----------



## Dane (10/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Moving on, some menthol juices, even peppermint sweets taken in excess gives me palpitations. My mom was warned by her doctor to stay away from Mint Imperials after her stroke. Might just be the menthol that affects some people, and that particular juice is quite heavy on menthol for my taste.


Now that you mention this, I had some DIY juice last night which had koolada in and started getting palpitations, I initially just thought it was the nic...wonder why this happens.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/7/16)

Funny I remember this happening to me about a year ago when I increased my vaping habit with higher end equipment. 

Luckily it has passed so I assume my body got used to it.

As an asthmatic I was recently given a full lung function test and my lung capacity is above average for a non smoker. 

This means alot because when I smoked my lung function was very below average. 

Anyway maybe get your blood pressure tested but also remember that vaping THC will cause palpitations

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Imotions (11/7/16)

question. were you a smoker before? i ask becUse i know personally when i started first few days were awesoms until i felt light headed dry throat pulpitations cravings even shortness of breath(still persists even though doctor say nothing wrong) i was vaping think 12mg at the time MTL then my body got used to it and now after starting DL same story but im using 3mg guess its only when i over vape the nic hits me then i know to stop... even on 0mg i get like a high because i chain vape then i lay down and let my mind do its thing lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_123 (11/7/16)

Ive had the same described problems with myself before. 
It was when I just had started vaping. 
The culprit was the juice in my case, I dont think the cinnamon flavoring in that specific bottle went down well with me.

Avoided that juice and never happened again. Vape on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ (11/7/16)

Imotions said:


> question. were you a smoker before? i ask becUse i know personally when i started first few days were awesoms until i felt light headed dry throat pulpitations cravings even shortness of breath(still persists even though doctor say nothing wrong) i was vaping think 12mg at the time MTL then my body got used to it and now after starting DL same story but im using 3mg guess its only when i over vape the nic hits me then i know to stop... even on 0mg i get like a high because i chain vape then i lay down and let my mind do its thing lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi @Imotions i was a smoker before but that was 6years back. A year after that i started smoking bubbly. With all the rave going about smoking bubbly is like taking in 3 stinkies on a pype. Stopped with that and then i fond out about twisp. I wanted to buy one but after doing some research i switched to vaping. 
The feeling has gone since this weekend and funny i'm still smoking the same flavour.
Body probably has gotten used to it. 
I don't taste the mint and menthol flavours that much anymore (seeing wen i started with the ezduzit 0mg with mint you would always get a strong hit of mint in the back of your throught).
Think i'm going to enjoy it till its up, after all i did pay for it and wen it's done go look for my perfect flavour. 
I must again thank everyone for there input and advise.
You guys and girls rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (11/7/16)

@MarcelinoJ it could have just been a panic attack? I used to get a lot of those back in the day... Can't be the nicotine since it's 0mg


----------



## Imotions (12/7/16)

as @Franky say could be a panic attack that your body was just super stoked of the flavour lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelinoJ (13/7/16)

Lol. You guys. Strange how your body tries to reject something the one minute the next it loves it.


----------

